# Now this enrages me!



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Sorry but I have to get this off my chest, otherwise it will eat me alive.

I hop on FB today only to find one of my life long friends' stoner cousins has bred his dog. These are the people who contribute to the overpopulation issue. He adopted (or took in, I have no clue where her got her from) the mom dog in October of last year. So that means he had her less than a year and then bred her! Now there are 9 pit mix pups that are free to a good home, extra bonus they will be ready for Christmas. I bet out of 9 puppies, 3 might get good homes. The rest will go to some of his idiot friends and others will go to homes as Christmas gifts only to realize a couple of months later a dog was not really what they wanted.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

That is truly disgusting.

kind of like the homemade sign in front of my neighbor's house - PIT BULL PUPPIES $30


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

very very sad...

I hope she at least finds good homes for these puppies... It's hard finding a good home for a dog... let along 9 of them.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

what surprises me most is that the puppies are free! Most backyard breeders in my area are trying to sell their pups for an absolute fortune, and half the time they don't even know what breed the father of the puppies was!!

but thats seriously disgusting, absolute idiots... and yes, I'd say most of those dogs will go as "cute" christmas gifts and end up in a shelter by March... poor little things


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Yea I feel bad for the pups. My only response to his post was "will you spay her after this". I almost wish they would charge money to at least put towards moms spay.

He was planning on keeping the pups til they are 8 weeks, someone on FB suggested he rehome them at 6 weeks so they don't get too attached to mom....ummm where do people get their info from?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Wow. People never cease to amaze me with their ignorance. 

So...they seriously planned this? Ugh...WHY?!?!


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Isn't that just f-en fabulous. I wonder how many are going to be used as bait dogs since they are free.

I am so disgusted with so many people anymore that I should just stay inside and keep my t.v. off, my internet off and do nothing but stare at the walls. I can't take it anymore.


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

You should have him get in touch with PBRC, Pit Bull Rescue Central

They have low cost spay/neuter programs and may be able to have the female spayed for free, and even the pups too before they go to new homes. That is, if he's willing to do all of that. Worth a try though.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

I seriously hate people. I had to cut off a lifelong friend (our mothers even grew up together) after she bought an American Bulldog puppy from a pet store and eventually bred her with a random pit bull she met at the dog park. She had been planning to breed the dog since she was a puppy. I went to her house to meet the poor thing one day and we talked for a good hour or two about the endless reasons she should NOT breed the dog. She said that her family was urging her to do it (they're the type that think every animal needs to have "just one litter" and have bred literally every dog, cat and rabbit they've ever owned just for the hell of it) and that she was going to use the money to fence in her yard. By the time I left she said she had changed her mind and wouldn't do it. I was so disgusted and afraid of an update that I didn't talk to her for almost a year. Next thing I know, puppy pictures on Facebook. CUT OFF. Never again. Sickened and done with ignorant trash. I actually recently saw her mother who tried to talk to me about "the seven adorable puppies they just had in their house!" oh boy! AND THEY KEPT A MALE. I kind of lost it on her about her family contributing to the several million animals who are euthanized every year. I'm sorry, I just can't be friendly with people like that. Selfish, irresponsible assholes. HATE.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Just went back to see if he answered my post but he didn't, instead I saw countless ppl saying they want one. One of which being his sister who wants to give one to her boyfriends mother...I wonder if his mother even knows shes getting a dog.

Also all the females have been spoken for.

For the record I do not know if this litter was purposely bred or not, it would not suprize me.


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Sigh....

Are all the females spoken for because everyone wants to have a litter of their own too? hwell:


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Well, that certainly stinks. Spaying wasn't an option. There is a rotty, in our area a male UN~neutered and he has gotten out of his gated yard. Pretty scary (not only for us that he charges at) but that he may find an intact female. That's a shame. They should have been a bit more careful ummm all they need to do is read an article on neutering/spaying your dog or shoot its on TV at times. oh well people never learn !!!!!!! Well I just hope the puppy's all get great homes and No Michael Vick type owners.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

oh, that is so sad.....and i don't blame you for being infuriated.

what i've found is if he gives the dogs away, it'll be easy to place them.....the problem arises when the puppies pee and poop and generally act like puppies and then OMG, they grow up and there's another entry to the pound


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

magicre said:


> oh, that is so sad.....and i don't blame you for being infuriated.
> 
> what i've found is if he gives the dogs away, it'll be easy to place them.....the problem arises when the puppies pee and poop and generally act like puppies and then OMG, they grow up and there's another entry to the pound


You are so right. i can guarantee if you take 9 puppies to the parking lot at WalMart you can give them away in a few hours. But wehre will they be in six months?

Edited to add: I actually know someone who did this. in TWO DAYS the puppy was at the pound. She had never had a dog, and was very irritated that it peed, and cried, and wanted attention.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

schtuffy said:


> Sigh....
> 
> Are all the females spoken for because everyone wants to have a litter of their own too? hwell:


Well, the mom looks like a purebred red nose. Those are worth money. 

:frusty: :frusty: :frusty:


----------

